# 300 Win Mag Ammunition



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

*SOLD 300 Win Mag Ammunition*

SOLD $200

10 boxes of premium, match grade 300 Win Mag ammunition.

2 boxes each of Nosler, Sako, Barnes, Federal Premium Gold Medal, and HSM. This ammunition retails for between $50 and $65 per box.

Also will throw in 8 partial boxes of 300 Win Mag ammunition. (75 rounds total in these partial boxes)

Pick up only (will not ship.) Cash only.

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/300-win-mag-ammunition/


----------

